# Pass!



## Encolpius

Hello, in colloquial *Hungarian *we use the word Passz! [pass] when we do not know the *answer *or we are playing *cards*. Do you use Pass! just like us and English? Thanks. 

English: Pass!
Hungarian: Passz!


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Πάσο» or «πάω πάσο»
'paso-->pass
'pao 'paso-->lit. "I go pass"
Italian loanword _passo_


----------



## Encolpius

apmoy70 said:


> In Greek: «Πάσο» or «πάω πάσο»
> 'paso-->pass 'pao 'paso-->lit. "I go pass" Italian loanword _passo_



So, is it common, idiomatic? Thanks.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: Passo.


----------



## RTa

The same in Spanish: Paso


----------



## apmoy70

Encolpius said:


> So, is it common, idiomatic? Thanks.


Sorry, yes it's an idiomatic expression when playing cards. I do not think we use it in our every day speech.


----------



## Encolpius

RTa said:


> The same in Spanish: Paso



Hola RTa, bienvenido/a a este foro y gracias por tu respuesta. Esperamos verte de nuevo por aquí.


----------



## enoo

in *French*: Je passe ! ("_I 'pass'!_")
Used when playing cards or when one doesn't know the answer to a riddle (less often, to a question).


----------



## Favara

Catalan: _passe_ (verb _passar_). Same usage as in French.


----------



## ilocas2

Encolpius said:


> Do you use Pass! just like us and English? Thanks


 
I've never heard it, I played cards as child and nobody used it.


----------



## Rallino

In *Turkish *we use it as well:_ Pas!_


----------



## bibax

Czech:

*stojím* (= I stand/I am standing)


----------



## ilocas2

bibax said:


> Czech:
> 
> *stojím* (= I stand/I am standing)


 
What card game is it?


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: пас (pas).->v. пасувам (pasuvam).


----------



## Encolpius

*Czech*: Slovník nespisovné češtiny 2006
*pas *- 1. _karet_. oznámení hráče, že se neúčastní licitace 2. ... (?)


----------



## bibax

> What card game is it?


For example Prší (lit. it rains) = Mau Mau.


----------



## sokol

In Austria it actually depends on the card game. Poker and bridge players will prefer "Passe!" (standard language) or "Pass!" (or "i pass" = "I pass") in dialect, and this also is used with other card games like _Schnapsen_ and _Tarock_ (specific Austrian games) - but with the latter "weiter!" (dialect: "weida!") is much more common (or also "gut" = "guad" = "good").

But "Passe!" is of course commonly understood even by those who do not use it regularly.


----------



## Encolpius

sokol said:


> In Austria it actually depends on the card game. Poker and bridge players will prefer "Passe!" (standard language) or "Pass!" (or "i pass" = "I pass") in dialect, and this also is used with other card games like _Schnapsen_ and _Tarock_ (specific Austrian games) - but with the latter "weiter!" (dialect: "weida!") is much more common (or also "gut" = "guad" = "good").
> 
> But "Passe!" is of course commonly understood even by those who do not use it regularly.



Hello, thanks. And do you use Passe! in e.g. TV game shows? Or if you just do not know any answer?


----------



## sokol

Encolpius said:


> Hello, thanks. And do you use Passe! in e.g. TV game shows? Or if you just do not know any answer?


Hmm ... I'm not too keen on them (not the ones shown in German TV anyway ) but I would expect nothing less: "Passe!" would be the word I'd expect in use there.


----------



## Encolpius

sokol said:


> Hmm ... I'm not too keen on them (not the ones shown in German TV anyway ) but I would expect nothing less: "Passe!" would be the word I'd expect in use there.



Just because in Hungarian we can use "pass" in colloquial speech if we do not know any answer. I don't know how about the languages mentioned above. But I think I wrote about that in my first comment.


----------



## sokol

Encolpius said:


> Just because in Hungarian we can use "pass" in colloquial speech if we do not know any answer. I don't know how about the languages mentioned above. But I think I wrote about that in my first comment.


You can do that in German too but the phrase is not too common in Austria (or is considered more standard language here and not so frequent in colloquial speech - it is more common in Germany, in my experience); the phrase goes "Da muss ich passen!"

You cannot say just "pass!" - this would not work.


----------



## apmoy70

sokol said:


> In Austria it actually depends on the card game. Poker and bridge players will prefer "Passe!" (standard language) or "Pass!" (or "i pass" = "I pass") in dialect, and this also is used with other card games like _Schnapsen_ and _Tarock_ (specific Austrian games) - but with the latter "weiter!" (dialect: "weida!") is much more common (or also "gut" = "guad" = "good").
> 
> But "Passe!" is of course commonly understood even by those who do not use it regularly.


I had _poker_ in mind (_Texas Hold'em_ in particular  ) when I gave my answer: where an English speaking player would say "Fold!", a Greek will say πάσο!


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: same as "Pas" but the southern Tagalog has the word "_LIBAN"    so instead of saying "pass", "liban muna" is used. This word is also synonymous to "Absent"._


----------

